

US 2012 Presidential Election Results vs Location of Top-Ranked US Universities - cs702
http://cs702.wordpress.com/2012/11/07/map-of-us-2012-presidential-election-results-versus-location-of-top-ranked-us-universities/

======
cs702
At first I just found the coincidence of these maps amusing, but as I think
about them a bit more, they raise a lot of interesting questions. Why are most
of the top-ranked universities located in the states Obama won? Why are ALL of
them located in or right next to a county Obama won? How is this related to
education, income, and other factors? What are the main underlying reasons for
this?

------
wisechengyi
lol

